# Hey guys! New to the UK but not the game!



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

My name is DanSteelMan...Im new to this site searching for buds this side of the Atlantic...Just moved to London to be with my British Wife...Im American, dont stone me, lol

I have been around the game for a long time and am a member of many boards that involve lifting in the states...everything is cool here so far except the metric system...it fuks w/ my head

Been off lifting since a severe bike wreck in June of 2004...Starting back fully this week! Im gonna invite some friends here for sure...stay safe mates!

Dan


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

welcome to the board and the uk m8


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

welcome to musclechat dan


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

hey dan welcome

whereabouts in london are u living?


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

hi mate & welcome

Another one who has had a bad off on the bike...I had a bad accident March 2005 on my ZX9R(ninja).

Hope you have recovered ok lad

Daz


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

Nick...Chelsea/North Kengsington and Ealing


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

hey dan - good to have you on board bro.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

welcome bro :lol: :lol:


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

welcome mate,

man u seem like a decent guy, moving to another country for ur women, i give u respect dude


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

Welcome Mate


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

Welcome aboard Dan


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

Tahair...No big deal moving here...lets see: I could live under the oppression and propaganda in a country I have payed taxs in to since I was 7 years old...Then be SCREWED when I turn 21 and have a severe bike wreck that was mentally disabling...THEN have to wait almost 2 years to get a cent of the money back that I payed in to my system...To top it off, the payments I receive for my disability IS TAXED by the USA, lmao

Plus my wife is great...she came to meet me in the states as she met me on the internet..6 days after we meet she starts having seizures badly...took her to ICU and they found a 13cm arachnoid cyst in her brain which had to be operated on within hours or she would be dead....Surgery went GREAT....then about 4 days after she came out of hospital (she was mind fuct, couldnt remember much) I had a motorcycle wreck...No lid, 70MPH and sustained moderatly severe damage to my right side of my brain...

Me and her both have head problems, lol Its nice because she understands my difficulties and the hardest thing is getting used to being here...but Im settling in ok and started my gym up this week....I'll post some pics up here of me from before the wreck....Now that my back and pecs are healed I can lift no restrictions...my lower back gives me trouble as I fractured L1-L3 and T4-T5 vertabrae in my back...my pec on my left side was cut from just under to the Lat muscle to insert tubes when my lungs filled w/ blood and both collapsed w/ me dead on the scene, lol Lost 43 lbs in ICU Screw that liquid diet through the nose stuff! haha


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

man you've had some problems in the past . its nice 2 see u keeping ur head up dude.

all the best

tahir


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks Tahir...its the support the her family has given us...my family hates that I am here, lol

are you in SW london? Im in w3


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

Dude,

Reading your post should be made compulsory for anyone feeling pissed off with the world.

You and your wife are a real inspiriation Bud.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

welcome, god knows why you moved to the UK from the US though..

good to here your both on the mend.

i think any goverment likes to give it to us from behind when it comes to taxes


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

hi dan


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

Builder Bal...Remember though, Medical care is EXPENSIVE...Even with insurance...I was paying 700 a month for 1, yes, thats 1 of my 6-9 meds I was on at any time....so on top of premiums to pay, you still can only use so much...you think my insurance paid for a 350,000 medical bill? NOPE

The US govt is so corrupt that even people here dont know its dirty secrects...The war on UG and vet roids is HOT because the politions have stock in pharm and medical companies! and whats worse, they choose what meds are and arent approved from the FDA...and they passed a law in 1992 stating that no congressman, senator, or governor could be prosocuted for "insider stock trading"

That just covers the medical end...land of the free my fat ass...I feel released from a prison and have exscaped servitude...sum it up mate? lmao


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

yer i have alot of m8s state side who want out to the uk,now if the wife gives me a divoce i could marry some of the hot ladys into this contry  lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

i was being a bit nieve mate sorry, i thought that the med insurance paid for all your treatment.

a bit like car insurance over here with an excess.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2006)

No need to apologize at all...I wasnt angry in the slightest...just being informative...remember too, we paid medicaid, social, state, and federal taxes plus an extra 9.5% on all shopping....Then there is this one lil problem that most everyone has.........A w**ker of an American President...BUSH, lmao

Devilsquest...when I get my indefinate leave to remain we need to hang out...hook me up with some of these females, lmao


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2006)

no worries there m8 lol


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Well us lot just see how cheap whey protein and supplements are over there and presume everything else is the same!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2006)

This is true andy....I get most cals through food and use shakes PWO or when I wake up...my wife just started lifting and that gets expensive, lmao

Better than being locked up for 10 years for posession of gear due to the current witch hunt on AAS...I'll drink less beer, lmao


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

welcome to the uk ????? why england lol wales alot better mate lol

have every one been in voled in bike crashes on here lol

i got hit off in a hit a run in dorrington april 2002 broke left shouder . left arm both the una nad raduis and left scaiod lol had 9 pins to plates putin and they didnt even catch the ****er lol (R6)

any of you lot drive a P vreg volvo lol :roll:


----------

